# Trailer Music Mastery Course any good ?



## DanPhaseMusic (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi There

Has anyone done this course ?

https://trailer-music-academy.teachable.com/p/trailermusicmastery-basic

I’m looking for a not too intensive boost of info and inspiration and I’m a big fan of Daniel Bejibom’s stuff. I understand it’s just a set of videos and not an interactive thing. I’m already producing trailer style stuff to a reasonable standard but thought this might help me take it a bit further. Any opinions welcome.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## whiskers (Sep 21, 2018)

Might also want to look at evenant


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for the response. I’ve looked at these but I was wondering if anyone had actually done the course I mentioned ?


----------



## nik (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi Dan,
i have done the course. So Daniel is basically taking u all the way through the making of a trailer cue. 
He explains a lot on what plug ins he uses and the structure, also some composition but this is clearly not a composition course. He explains how to keep his ostinatos interesting by mixing them up and some other interesting tricks. To me the course was of great value because u hear his track and understand what vsts he used to achieve this sound. If u got the composition skills but are lacking that big trailer sound, this course is definetly for u. He also explains his mixing process which is also very interesting. For me this was great,i loved the course!


----------



## jneebz (Nov 4, 2018)

DanPhaseMusic said:


> Hi There
> 
> Has anyone done this course ?
> 
> ...


Did you end up taking it? Right now the course says "Not open to enrollment" so wondering if it's gone for good....

[EDIT]: Oops...apparently it was a glitch....says course now available.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Nov 4, 2018)

It's an excellent course. I have taken it and liked it a lot. But the best part imo isn't the course itself, its the facebook group you enter full of people willing to help you progress. Christian is also doing his best to help the students to reach a level where they can get placements on trailers. 

Iam a member of many facebook groups for a long time. The level of care and help that you will find in this facebook group just doesn't exist in any other. For that alone the course worth the money 100%.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 4, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Did you end up taking it? Right now the course says "Not open to enrollment" so wondering if it's gone for good....
> 
> [EDIT]: Oops...apparently it was a glitch....says course now available.


Weird...I'm seeing "Not open for enrollment" as well.


----------



## Epicurse (May 24, 2019)

Hey guys,

Does this course shows you how to setup the VST instruments to sound great at the beginning of the composition or Daniel already got them setup and they sound great right away (volume, pan, expression, etc)?

Thx, Epicurse.


----------



## Ram250 (Jul 21, 2019)

nik said:


> Hi Dan,
> i have done the course. So Daniel is basically taking u all the way through the making of a trailer cue.
> He explains a lot on what plug ins he uses and the structure, also some composition but this is clearly not a composition course. He explains how to keep his ostinatos interesting by mixing them up and some other interesting tricks. To me the course was of great value because u hear his track and understand what vsts he used to achieve this sound. If u got the composition skills but are lacking that big trailer sound, this course is definetly for u. He also explains his mixing process which is also very interesting. For me this was great,i loved the course!


Hi is the Facebook group of trailer music academy students very better than other groups?


----------



## trumpoz (Jul 22, 2019)

I initisally went back and forth between it being money well spent and not. I was expecting a more instructional approach of 'this is how I create a string ostinato' as opposed to Daniel working through writing a track. Watching Daniel work through a track with different eyes was a good insight in to how someone who is getting placements works.

So yeah - for me it was worth it. Will see what the future brings


----------



## Ram250 (Jul 22, 2019)

trumpoz said:


> I initisally went back and forth between it being money well spent and not. I was expecting a more instructional approach of 'this is how I create a string ostinato' as opposed to Daniel working through writing a track. Watching Daniel work through a track with different eyes was a good insight in to how someone who is getting placements works.
> 
> So yeah - for me it was worth it. Will see what the future brings


So he explains what he is doing while composing a track right? 
Then what about the Facebook group is there any additional good video content is it different from other Facebook groups?


----------



## trumpoz (Jul 22, 2019)

In terms of explaining sometimes yes and sometimes now. The explainations are mainly for sounds and production, there is also a bit of Daniel just playing to try and get an idea (which was frustrating at first but also comforting to see that Im not the only one egg works like that). For me it was more about refining what I knew and a few production approaches that I didn't know about.


----------



## Ram250 (Jul 22, 2019)

trumpoz said:


> In terms of explaining sometimes yes and sometimes now. The explainations are mainly for sounds and production, there is also a bit of Daniel just playing to try and get an idea (which was frustrating at first but also comforting to see that Im not the only one egg works like that). For me it was more about refining what I knew and a few production approaches that I didn't know about.


Yeah thank you man.You didn't tell the facebook group? How helpful it is?


----------



## trumpoz (Jul 22, 2019)

I've joined the Facebook group but havent spent much time with it. From what I can see Daniel is active (well he was) but that will drop for a bit as he is doing some work with Junkie XL in the coming months. 

There seem to be some knowledgeable people there. Some students of the course have placed music and are also happy to help out.


----------



## Melph (Jul 25, 2019)

Pity, states not open to enrollment for me as well.


----------



## TMA (Aug 3, 2019)

Because most of Daniel's students decided to upgrade their plan after enrolling in the downgraded BASIC course, we chose only to offer the full, ADVANCED course. That's why the link at the top of this thread is dead. Here's the correct link for you: https://trailer-music-academy.teachable.com/p/trailermusicmastery


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 12, 2020)

I just bought this course today and I'm about 4hrs in. It's great. Looking forward to finishing it and trying my hand at a few trailer tracks soon.


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I just bought this course today and I'm about 4hrs in. It's great. Looking forward to finishing it and trying my hand at a few trailer tracks soon.


When do you sleep?


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 12, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> When do you sleep?


----------



## stevebarden (Nov 24, 2021)

DanPhaseMusic said:


> Hi There
> 
> Has anyone done this course ?
> 
> ...


I was looking into this course. It appears to still be running. It mentions an associated Facebook group but I can’t find it, at least under public searches. Does the group still exist? Since the course is not interactive a social group like the FB one would be an incentive.


----------

